# Ice-O-Way Spreaders



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.iceoway.com/index.htm

I found one locally for my friend to buy and we went and picked it up today. I'm pi$$ed that I didn't buy it for myself. It makes my Western look like a POS.

It is the nicest designed gas powered V-box I have ever seen. The whole chute and spinner removes in about 3 seconds. Its got a 14" wide drag chain. The gearbox chain has a spring loaded self tensioner on it so you don't have to remove darn links (atleast for awhile). The engine cover removes in about 2 seconds to make it easier to work on in tight areas. The feed gate is smoother going up and down than any other brand I've seen. Overall its a sweet unit.

Does anyone have one of these? Any reliability issues with parts? If I buy a new V-box anytime soon I know what brand its going to be.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Not a single person on here owns one?


----------



## accentlawn (Nov 17, 2007)

Even on a new ice-o-way make sure the set screws are tight...loctite them in, especially on the drive sprocket coming off the engine. Maybe keep a spare set screw and key for the sprocket on the engine. Other then that they're a great vbox.


----------



## accentlawn (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree that I love how easy the chute and spinner come off. Its nice how you can tow a skidsteer with your salter if you have to, just set the chute/spinner on the back seat....just be sure to put a tarp or something down so you don't make a mess.


----------

